# Eiweißabschäumer wofür???



## minimuelli (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wofür brauche ich denn so einen Abschäumer?.... ja, ja zum Abschäumen 

Liegt das an irgend welchen Wasserwerten? oder wann brauche ich so ein Ding?

Wie könnte man denn so ein Gerät in einer Schwerkraftanlage integrieren.

Danke+Gruß:beten


----------



## derseeberger (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eiweßabschäumer wofür???*

Mahlzeit

um überschüssiges Eiweiß und auch Schmutzpartikel aus dem Wasser zu bekommen.

Mein FEBI haut 100 L am Tag raus .Vor einer Woche waren es 180 L pro Tag.

Eiweißabscheider sind immer gepumt also kannst Du ihn von der Pumpenkammer Abzweigen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wofür???*

Hallo,

Meine koi sind den ganzen tag schon am laichen,dementsprechend schäumt das wasser jetzt. Hab gg.mittag meinen ewa angeschlossen und was da an schaum raus kommt :shock
Schon 2std später war der eimer ordentlich gefüllt 

Ein koibesitzer mit beiden geschlechtern im teich sollte schon einen ewa besitzen. Andernfalls bekäme man das eiweiß nur durch tägl.tww weg.

Mandy


----------



## minimuelli (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wofür???*

Hallo Mandy,

was hast Du für einen Abschäumer?
Marke Eigenbau? 
Suche noch tolle Bauanleitung 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## minimuelli (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wofür???*

Müssen die Dinger eigentlich so lang sein (1,5 Meter)?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Moonlight (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wofür???*

Hey lars,

Ich hab den tornado 3, gepumpt mit einer 6000er pumpe dran (die kurz nach meinem posting den geist aufgegeben hat :evil)
Ein selbstbau für meine filterstrecke würde mich auch interessieren.

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wofür???*

Hi, bei mir hat noch nie was geschäumt, außer ich mache mal ein paar Tropfen Spülmittel auf die Oberfläche
nach meiner Frischwasserzufuhr ! Muß ich machen, da mein Brunnenwasser eisenhaltig ist, und dann immer ein Ölfilm auf der Oberfläche ist. 
Eh jetzt das Gemeckere losgeht, das mache ich seit dreißig Jahren, den Fischen ist es egal, nur den
Wasserläufern fehlt kurzzeitig die Oberflächenspannung, bis mein Skimmer das weggsaugt hat.


----------



## derseeberger (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wofür???*

Morgen

Ich bin mit dem FEBI Turbocleaner G 65 sehr zufrieden. https://www.google.de/search?q=febi+turbocleaner+g+65&client=firefox-a&hs=iir&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=R7WyUaGhO-_g7Qa5sIHoDQ&ved=0CDkQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=769

Beim Googlen ein Neueres günstigeres Modell gefunden mit mehr Leistung auch noch.
https://www.google.de/search?q=Turbocleaner+TC+2&client=firefox-a&hs=H4r&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=gLqyUZewCcbE7Aber4GAAw&ved=0CFEQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=769


Bei mir ist noch ein Walzenfilter dahinter geschaltet

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wofür???*

den Febi G65 haben wir auch, ist echt super


----------



## minimuelli (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wofür???*

Hallo,

hat noch jemand eine gute Bauanleitung zum Thema "Eiweßabschäumer" selber bauen?

Danke + Gruß
Lars


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Eiweißabschäumer wofür???*

Hallo Lars
Kuckste Hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6800

Habe den auch nachgebastel  ab Seite 10

Gruss R.


----------

